# Those with spayed bitches-did their coats change?



## SillyTilly82 (Feb 23, 2013)

So now Tilly is having her 1st season I need to start thinking about when/whether to get her spayed, and at the minute the only drawback is that her coat might change? (and the urinary incontinence-however its a risk whenever it is done) At the minute she has a beautiful glossy, soft coat and i'm scared it might go horrible. Did your dogs coat change and how much did it change?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I think a lot of it is breed dependent although I'm sure there are supplements out there to fix any imbalance 

With feeding raw Kes' coat is lovely and shiny so I'm hoping it stays like that after her spay


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

No, my dogs coat didnt change, it's still thick and glossy. Probably better than it was before her spay but that could be due to diet more than anything.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Molly was spayed in the rescue and when we collected her she had awful dandruff, due to diet mostly. Since we've owned her, we feed her on James Wellbeloved and she has Bionic Biotic for her digestion rather than her coat and she's never looked better. We get a lot of compliments on her condition.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Cocker spaniels and Irish Setters end up with thick woolly coats once spayed, and Irish Setters are much more inclined to get urinary incontinence. Phoolf is therefore right when she says it is breed specific, so it would be useful for you to find out the experiences in your particular breed.


----------



## SillyTilly82 (Feb 23, 2013)

Tilly is just a mongrel (lab x springer) so not sure where to get the info. Thanks for the answers though, i though ALL dogs' coat changed, but it seems not!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Having my bitches spayed hasn't changed their coats.

In over 35 years I've never had one with incontinence either. Fidget was almost 16 yrs old when she passed away and Quiver is rapidly approaching her 15th birthday...!!


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I've got a cocker... She was spayed over a month ago and nothing yet. I've sought advice though as to how to keep it similar to what it was and is now. Another forum I go on was able to show me it's possible to keep a cocker coat looking identical- and not woolly!


----------



## Polarbear2008 (Apr 3, 2013)

Bailiie's coat never changed. She was lovely and shiny before and is lovely and shiny now. No problems with incontinence either; my Molly never had any incontinence and her coat stayed the same too.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

not that I noticed anyway. no problems with incontinence here either (I was worried about that too) I wouldn't let your dogs coat be the deciding factor in spaying her though


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Pen is due to be spayed soon so I'll let you know. Although her coat looking a bit grim is the least of my worries.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lilly was spayed young - I saw no noticable differences in her coat
Missy was spayed at the rescue - although I never saw her coat pre-spay she has a thick coat very typical of a Bichon.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I had Lucky spayed when she was 12 months, she's 3 now and her coat is still soft and shiny.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Anecdotal evidence tells me that it depends when in the cycle the dog is spayed. There is often a major moult after a season and if the coat has not grown back in properly then sometimes if will not. At the same time a young bitch who has not got an adult coat may stay with a puppy coat. Toffee was spayed at 6 months and she has a very soft loose coat with only a tiny patch of coarser adult coat on the top of her shoulders.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

I haven't noticed much difference. Both coats are lovely and shiny...glossy black 

Jess's has got thicker and longer, but part (if not all) of that could be down to aging and maturing as well. Inca's has gone a bit wavy, but equally, that could just be her etc.

So, I haven't noticed any real change, or certainly none that I can put down to being spayed


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I didn't notice a difference in Tilly, she had/has a lovely shiney coat before & after


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Breeze developed a slight wave/squiggle in her coat, just above her tail after she was spayed. 
Condition wise her coat was awful before she was spayed and gradually improved since she arrived- being kennelled had made it incredibly thick and she was fed crappy food - so I don't think the procedure had much if any effect.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I have always had cavaliers and their coats certainly do change when spayed. Get very thick and woolly and often need cutting otherwise they end up like bears. I recently lost my 11 year old. bitch Kitty who was Unspayed and her coat was still fine and glossy. I was under the impression bitches moult after a season and once spayed no seasons so no moult as so coat stays thick.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

rose said:


> I have always had cavaliers and their coats certainly do change when spayed. Get very thick and woolly and often need cutting otherwise they end up like bears. I recently lost my 11 year old. bitch Kitty who was Unspayed and her coat was still fine and glossy. I was under the impression bitches moult after a season and once spayed no seasons so no moult as so coat stays thick.


I've been told to coat king indie once a week or so to keep the coat tidy and sleek and to prevent it going thick. They suggested doing it whilst wet too.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

There are several sites that give you the pros and cons in an unbiased way. These are the ones you need to look at - not the vet sites as they seldom tell you that cons! 

I personally do not believe in spaying as a matter of course. My main reason why is their hormones. The sexual organs have hormones which don't just function for sexual purposes! There are hormones which help maintain coat, joints, calmness etc once you spay, the bitch no longer has these hormones and the areas the hormones work on can be affected. 

That said, I think it is good that spaying is a matter of course in a way because it prevents loads of unplanned litters. 

But do not take the decision lightly. Do some good in depth research.


Good luck with what you choose


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a rescue springer , she had been spayed prior to getting her by previous owner. Her coat isn't good too soft and thin and holds mud etc, so is now kept clipped out. She has urinary incontinence and is over weight, despite being fed raw, on minimal rations and runs about like a mad thing. I will not have another animal for not breeding reasons after that, only health reasons


----------

